# مجرد اقتراح



## MSZN (15 فبراير 2006)

ايش راي المهندسين الصاعدين ا ن كل شخص يتكلم عن كليته من حيث سلبياتها اي من حيث المنهج المتبع تدريسة ومن حيث اسلوب الدكاترة كي نحاول ان نحصل على كلية نموذجية حتى ولو في خيالنا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 فبراير 2006)

فكرة روعة لكن السيئات لا تعد في كليات العرب ربما لن يتسع المنتدى لسردها


----------



## myislam (3 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
إحنا و الله بكليتنا الإيجابيات أكثر من السلبيات و الحمد لله صحيح 
لكن هذا لا يمنع انو في معاناة بالموضوع 
أنا نفسي يكون عندنا في التخصص جانب العملي أكثر لأنه محدود جدا و خاصة إن دراسة هندسة الكهرباء كلها تطبيقات عملية فياريت الكلية تبادر وتعزز جانب العملي مع النظري اللي لحاله صعب الواحد يستوعبه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2007)

الفكره عجبنتي للغايه ولماذا لا تاخذ بمحمل الجد ؟
حتي نصل الي شئ نستفيد منه بدل من ذهاب كثير من اخوتنا للدراسه في الخارج وكم وكم من العمله تذهب الي الخارج لماذا لا نستفيد بها هنا ؟
اعلم ان كلام المشرف هو عين الصح والاساس الموجود داخل الجامعات العربيه
لكن لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال ليس له اجابه؟؟


----------

